# Is there a way for my mouse to have a shiny coat



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

is there a way for my mouse to have a shinier coat


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Feed her high quality vegetable oil in the form of safflower seeds and give her B vitamins in the form of corn free cat or dog food. that kibble is loaded with vitamins, vitamin E is good for healthy coats...and don't feed anything high in sugar, like most lab blocks, which have a lot of molasses in them. Give her a small box filled with alfalfa straw to climb in to groom her coat. See that she has adequate ventilation in her enclosure.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Feed a good balanced diet. Linseed is especially good for the coat, and has been used by fanciers for many years to improve the coat before a show.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

where can i buy linseed


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Pet shops sell it. However if as on your other posts the problem is scabs on the skin, not the coat, you need a different solution.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

i have been putting ointment on his scabs


----------

